# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Κίτρινα μωσαικά

## ANDREAS_1

καλησπέρα σε όλους!

ασχολούμε χρόνια με κόκκινα μωσαικά. Φέτος πήρα 2 ζευγάρια *κίτρινα μωσαικά* και θα είναι η πρώτη μου απόπειρα αναπαραγωγής Η ερώτηση μου, αν μπορείται να με βοηθήσετε, αφορά την διατροφή τους.

αυγοτροφή δίνω ουδέτερης βάσης? χωρίς κρόκο? 

στα κόκκινα μωσαικά δίνω 45 μέρες μετά την γέννηση (οχι σε υπερβολικά επίπεδα για να μην καταπονείτε το συκώτι τους) κοκκινη χρωστική και αλλα διάφορα, πιπεριες, παπρικα κτλ για το κοκκίνισμα των φτερών στα  συγκεκριμένα σημεία της ράτσας.

στα κίτρινα μωσαικά πώς επιτυγχάνετε το κίτρινο χρώμα στα συγκεκριμένα σημεία των φτερών? μήπως δίνουμε αυγοτροφή με κρόκο μετα τις 45 μέρες της γεννησής τους και στην πτεροροία?


ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## jk21

τα κιτρινα mosaic οπως ισως ξερεις και οπως φαινεται στη φωτο ,εχουν στα προτυπα τους το λεμονι κιτρινο ,χρωμα που μπορει να επιτευχθει με τροφες που περιεχουν αποκλειστικα λουτεινη και οχι παραλληλα αλλη χρωστικη ειτε πορτοκαλι αλλης κατηγοριας ή ζεαξανθινη που ανηκει και αυτη στις ξανθοφυλλες .Ετσι το αυγο που εχει και καροτενια ,δεν ειναι επιθυμητο σαν πηγη χρωστικης ,γιατι δεν εχει μονο λουτεινη  .Αντιθετα το καλαμποκαλευρο ,το σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου ,τα πεταλα κατηφε (κιτρινου ) και το εκχυλισμα τους ( καλεντουλα μονο κιτρινη γιατι η πορτοκαλι  εχει και ζεαξανθινη )  ,αλλα και καποια πρασινα λαχανικα οπως το σπανακι ,ο ταραξακος ,ο ζωχος  μπορουν να βοηθησουν .Υπαρχουν και ετοιμα σκευασματα χρωστικης βασισμενα κυριως στον κατηφε (tagetes erecta )  .Αρα η αυγοτροφη που θες ειναι καποια ουδετερη (χωρις κροκο αλλα να εχει απαραιτητα ασπραδι ) στην οποια εν καιρω βαψιματος του κιτρινου μερους των φτερων (νομιζω ειναι η αντιστοιχη περιοδος που βαφεται το κοκκινο στα red mosaic canary  αλλα θα στο επιβεβαιωσουν τα παιδια που γνωριζουν πολυ καλυτερα απο εμενα για καναρινια χρωματος ) θα προσθετεις με καποιο τροπο κιτρινη χρωστικη ειτε σαν σκευασμα ειτε σαν φυσικες τροφες 

Εδω θα δεις μια τετοια προταση  
*Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ( eggfood for yellow canaries )*οπου θα μπορουσες με μικρη πτωση της πρωτεινης να εβαζες και σκετο καλαμποκαλευρο για φουλ λουτεινη (το αντισταθμιζες με επιπλεον ασπραδι ) 

αλλα επισης πολυ καλη προταση (ισως καλυτερη ) ειναι αυτη 


*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*οπου αντι 5 ασπραδια και δυο αυγα , θα βαλεις 10 ασπραδια και οχι πληρη αυγα και αντι νιφαδων βρωμης και σιμιγδαλι σιτου  ,θα βαλεις πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου )

----------


## ANDREAS_1

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη για την απάντηση σου. καταπληκτικές οι συνταγές αυγοτροφής, χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και καιρό τις συνταγές που έχεις ποστάρει!
αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάποιο δοκιμασμένο σκεύασμα ας μου το προτείνει.
αν και τα κόκκινα μωσαικά είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη ράτσα στην κύπρο τα κίτρινα όχι και τόσο.

----------


## jk21

*Easyyem Intenso*ξανθοφύλλη (λουτείνη). Από τον  κατιφέ. 


*Χρήση : κατά  την  περίοδο  της πτερόρροιας και  των  εκθέσεων   καθημερινά  1 γραμμάριο (1 κουταλάκι)  στα  100 γραμμάρια  αυγοτροφή* 

*
YEL-LUX* 

*Directions for use*


*Yel-Lux* should always be given in the feed and never in the drinking water. 
1 level measure (= 1 g) per 100 g of Orlux eggfood.


*During the breeding season*: daily from 2 weeks before laying the first egg until after the moult.*During the moulting*: daily for the entire period.*Show birds*: daily for the entire show season.

In bloodlines that naturally have a strong yellow colour, or if the food offered is already rich in xanthophyll pigments (rapeseed, fresh egg yolk, a.o.), it may be sufficient to give only half the dosage from 2 weeks of age (1 g per 200 g eggfood).



 *Colourants*





 Lutein
8.000
mg/kg



 *Technological additives*





 Antioxidant(s)










*Composition*


 Tagetes erecta





 Calcium lactate





 Dextrose





 Colourants















επιφυλλασομαι να κοιταξω και για αλλα συντομα

----------


## ANDREAS_1

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη , μ έχεις σκλαβώσει με τη βοήθεια σου. να σαι καλά, καλές αναπαραγωγικές επιτυχίες!

----------


## jk21

Aνδρεα επειδη εισαι Κυπρο και δεν ξερω τα διαδικτυακα σας μαγαζια και το τι υπαρχει εκει ,αν θες μου στελνεις (με πμ ! ) καποια που γνωριζεις για να κοιταξω τον καταλογο και να σου αν υπαρχει και αλλο καταλληλο

----------


## xXx

Τα κίτρινα μωσαϊκού τύπου ΔΕΝ βάφονται. Θα τους χορηγήσεις ουδέτερη αυγοτροφή από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος

----------


## gtsaka

> τα κιτρινα mosaic οπως ισως ξερεις και οπως φαινεται στη φωτο ,εχουν στα προτυπα τους το λεμονι κιτρινο ,χρωμα που μπορει να επιτευχθει με τροφες που περιεχουν αποκλειστικα λουτεινη και οχι παραλληλα αλλη χρωστικη ειτε πορτοκαλι αλλης κατηγοριας ή ζεαξανθινη που ανηκει και αυτη στις ξανθοφυλλες .Ετσι το αυγο που εχει και καροτενια ,δεν ειναι επιθυμητο σαν πηγη χρωστικης ,γιατι δεν εχει μονο λουτεινη  .Αντιθετα το καλαμποκαλευρο ,το σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου ,τα πεταλα κατηφε (κιτρινου ) και το εκχυλισμα τους ( καλεντουλα μονο κιτρινη γιατι η πορτοκαλι  εχει και ζεαξανθινη )  ,αλλα και καποια πρασινα λαχανικα οπως το σπανακι ,ο ταραξακος ,ο ζωχος  μπορουν να βοηθησουν .Υπαρχουν και ετοιμα σκευασματα χρωστικης βασισμενα κυριως στον κατηφε (tagetes erecta )  .Αρα η αυγοτροφη που θες ειναι καποια ουδετερη (χωρις κροκο αλλα να εχει απαραιτητα ασπραδι ) στην οποια εν καιρω βαψιματος του κιτρινου μερους των φτερων (νομιζω ειναι η αντιστοιχη περιοδος που βαφεται το κοκκινο στα red mosaic canary  αλλα θα στο επιβεβαιωσουν τα παιδια που γνωριζουν πολυ καλυτερα απο εμενα για καναρινια χρωματος ) θα προσθετεις με καποιο τροπο κιτρινη χρωστικη ειτε σαν σκευασμα ειτε σαν φυσικες τροφες 
> 
> Εδω θα δεις μια τετοια προταση  
> *Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ( eggfood for yellow canaries )*
> 
> οπου θα μπορουσες με μικρη πτωση της πρωτεινης να εβαζες και σκετο καλαμποκαλευρο για φουλ λουτεινη (το αντισταθμιζες με επιπλεον ασπραδι ) 
> 
> αλλα επισης πολυ καλη προταση (ισως καλυτερη ) ειναι αυτη 
> 
> ...


Για τα κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα που εχουν εντονο κιτρινο ισχυουν τα ιδια?

----------


## jk21

προφανως . προσεχεις ομως υπερβολικες ποσοτητες και τροφες που εχουν και πορτοκαλι χρωστικες εκτος λουτεινης ωστε να μεινεις στο λεμονι που ειναι το επιθυμητο και οχι σε βαθυ κιτρινο

----------


## gtsaka

Δημητρη επανερχομαι λιγο σε αυτο το θεμα για να ρωτησω το εξης.Εχω και κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο σε λεμονι χρωμα(απο οτι μπορω να καταλαβω εναι "χιονε"),και κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο με εντονο χρωμα.Πρεπει να χορηγησω και στα 2 χρωστικη?στους απογονους τους?(δεν εχουν ζευγαρωσει μεταξυ τους,αλλα με λευκα κυριαρχα).Επισης τι γινεται με τα Λευκα κυριαρχα και με το κιτρινο στους οδηγους?κανουμε κατι για αυτο η δεν χρειαζεται?

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο κατ αρχην αν μιλαμε για ενηλικα πουλια που δεν θα κατεβουν σε εκθεση ,δεν βλεπω την αναγκη να ασχοληθεις με καποιο ετοιμο σκευασμα κα σου αρκουν οι φυσικες χρωστικες .Βασικα και στα κιτρινα εκθεσιακα αν οι φυσικες χρωστικες παρεχονται οργανωμενα με επιμονη και προγραμμα , υπεραρκουν 

Επιθυμο κιτρινο ειναι το λεμονι ,τοσο στα intensive οσο και στα non intensive yellow απο οτι ξερω και το ποσο εντονο φαινεται το κιτρινο τους ,ειναι κυριως θεμα γονιδιακο και ειδους φτερωματος . Βαλε να δουμε τα πουλακια σε τι βαθμο εχουν το κιτρινο και τι τελικα ρατσα ειναι ακριβως .Αν το κιτρινο στο εντονο ειναι βαθυ , περισσοτερο απο λεμονι και παει να πορτοκαλισει ,ισως πρεπει να σκεφτεις τι λαθος εχει οδηγησει σε κατι τετοιο .... αλλα ας μην μιλαμε στην τυχη ... ας δουμε και τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## gtsaka

Δημητρη δεν με ενδιαφερει ιδαιιτερα αυτη τη στιγμη να κατεβω σε εκθεση, χωρις βεβαια να αποκλειω και τιποτα μελλοντικα.Για τα ενηλικα απλα θελω να εχουν το σωστο χρωμα,ξερω οτι κυριως αυτο θα το αποκτησουν την εποχη της πτερορροιας,ομως εχω αρχισει να εχω και απογονους απο αυτα τα χρωματα,οποτε για τα μικρα λογικα πρεπει να χορηγησω κατι αμεσα,φυσικο η σκευασμα.Θα βαλω φωτο συντομα,παντως το κιτρινο εντονο που εχω το αγορασα ενηλικο πριν 2-3 μηνες με αυτο το χρωμα που εχει(και που εμενα μου φαινεται ωραιο),δεν εκανα εγω κατι

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG]  [/IMG]εδω ειναι το αρσενικο κιτρινο εντονο.Σε ορισμενα σημεια οντως πορτοκαλιζει, ειδικα στο προσωπο αλλα και στο σωμα, στην φωτο δεν φαινειται τοσο πολυ το πορτοκαλι,δεν ξερω γιατι.

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG]  [/IMG]εδω ειναι η θυληκια,χιονε απο οσο ξερω και καταλαβαινω.Το ασπρο φαινεται πιο εντονο στην φωτο απο οτι ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα.Τελικα σε τι βαθμο εχουν σωστο χρωμα και τα 2 πουλια?

----------


## jk21

εδω μπορεις να συγκρινεις ενα intensive κιτρινο , με καλα πιστευω χαρακτηριστικα στο χρωμα 



με το δικο σου , που πιστευω εχει δεχθει και πορτοκαλι χρωστικες πχ ζεαξανθινη ή καροτινη με τη διατροφη του





το αλλο το Χιονε , δεν εχει μεγαλη αποκλιση αλλα και αυτο σχετικα πορτοκαλιζει . Δες εδω ενα χιονε καθαρα λεμονι 





Σιγουρα βεβαια παιζει και στα δυο ρολο και ο γενετικος παραγοντας . Εδινες αυγο ή αυγοτροφη με κροκο;

----------


## gtsaka

Ναι εδινα και στα 2 αυγο με κροκο,αλλα κατα τη διαρκεια της προετοιμασιας για αναπαραγωγη.Τελικα οπως καταλαβαινω το επιθυμιτο χρωμα ειναι το λεμονι,ασχετα αν ειναι εντονο η χιονε

----------


## nikolaslo

> εδω μπορεις να συγκρινεις ενα intensive κιτρινο , με καλα πιστευω χαρακτηριστικα στο χρωμα 
> 
> 
> 
> με το δικο σου , που πιστευω εχει δεχθει και πορτοκαλι χρωστικες πχ ζεαξανθινη ή καροτινη με τη διατροφη του
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Δημητρη και τα δυο πουλακια νομιζω λιγη novaquasol θα την ηθελαν...

----------


## jk21

χαχα κατι ψιλα Νικολα 


Γιωργο ναι το λεμονι ειναι το επιθυμητο . Ο κροκος αν εδωσε καροτενοειδη που περασαν στο αυγο των νεοσσων σε ποσοτητα , επηρεαζει και το βαψιμο τους . Γιατι νομιζεις δινουν χρωστικη στα κοκκινα και στους γονεις πριν τις γεννες; 

ειδικα τις τελευταιες δυο εβδομαδες θελει προσοχη . δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο για την προετοιμασια απο θεμα διατροφικο αλλα για τα στανταρ της ρατσας παιζει ρολο .Εδω στερουνται τα μωσαικα κοκκινα και κιτρινα φυσικα καροτενοειδη σχεδον τον πρωτο εναμισυ κρισιμο μηνα της ζωης των πουλιων για λογους που εχουν σχεση με τα στανταρ των διαγωνισμων ...

----------

